# Free patterns



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.knittychick.com/


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

scottishlass said:


> http://www.knittychick.com/


Thanks for that site - so many patterns .... great... can spend lots of time there.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, I just spent way too much time there. Thanks for the link.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

So many patterns, so little time...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice thankyou. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

scottishlass said:


> http://www.knittychick.com/


Thank you !!! Great site


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

This is a great site! Thanks for posting!


----------



## mamarose22 (Mar 1, 2013)

This is a fantastic link. I just bookmarked it. Thanks loads.


----------



## emerald60 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for this link, looks like a great selection of patterns. I bookmarked it so I can keep revisiting, thanks so much!


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for this link, looks like there is lots to look at


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

scottishlass said:


> http://www.knittychick.com/


Thanks for the link, great patterns


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Great things to make.


----------



## candylanecabin (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the great link. My bookmark page is about to explode, there's so many patterns I want to do. If I was able to knit 24 hours a day, I'd never get them all done!


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Great site!! Think I am going to have to break a leg!! That has always been my excuse for my stash of yarn/beads/patterns........."what if I break my leg???" Getting to the point!! LOL!!!


----------

